# Are we needed!!!!



## lucyc (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi there everyone,
My name is Lucy and myself, my husband and two daughters aged 6 and 3 have been thinking about moving to the USA from the UK for sometime now, but we just don’t know if my husbands skill is needed.
For the last 13 years my husband has worked for a worldwide company and could possibly transfer with them as a diesel technician, (mechanic for buses and trucks) we have been looking at the jobs on the internet and there does seem to be alot of job vacancies available. Also the job ads seem to have a large gap between the wages, they say between $13-$30 per hour, does anyone know roughly what my husband would be able to achieve per hour, as this is a big factor for the sort of lifestyle we would be able to have.
We just wanted to know if his trade was needed because if it isn't then we can stop thinking about this and just come over for long holidays!
Any information would be most welcome, 
Thanks for reading


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

The question is not whether he can secure a suitable job but whether he can secure a suitable status. With his work skills as described, it would be extremely unlikely given current legislation -- there is no points system like that of Australia or Canada.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Have you looked into a transfer within his current company?

He may have the skills, but not the US certifikation necessary to work in his trade.

He may habe a better chance in Canada.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

And, depending on where you live, he may not earn a wage sufficient to support a family. I'm assuming that the $13 per hour represents the wages in a low cost of living area, but even then, $13 would not be enough to support a family. People making that sort of income need to have both parents working, and maybe work two jobs. If your husband's employer would and could manage to transfer you, you would be able to work. If you husband were able to get an H1B visa (not that I believe it is possible), you would not be allowed to work.

Try Australia, really.


----------



## k21815 (Aug 28, 2008)

lucyc said:


> Hi there everyone,
> My name is Lucy and myself, my husband and two daughters aged 6 and 3 have been thinking about moving to the USA from the UK for sometime now, but we just don’t know if my husbands skill is needed.
> For the last 13 years my husband has worked for a worldwide company and could possibly transfer with them as a diesel technician, (mechanic for buses and trucks) we have been looking at the jobs on the internet and there does seem to be alot of job vacancies available. Also the job ads seem to have a large gap between the wages, they say between $13-$30 per hour, does anyone know roughly what my husband would be able to achieve per hour, as this is a big factor for the sort of lifestyle we would be able to have.
> We just wanted to know if his trade was needed because if it isn't then we can stop thinking about this and just come over for long holidays!
> ...


Hello Lucy,

Mechanic for buses and trucks are usually in good demand here in US and experienced ones can make as much as $35 /hour. But the problem is not getting a job but to get the appropriate work visa. Here in USA, there is no point based system as in other countries. Try Australia ( especially Western Australia) where there is a huge demand for truck drivers, mechanics and anybody with trade skills due to mining boom. Other countries to consider can also be NZ and Canada.

You are always welcome to visit us here anytime. Hope this helps.


----------

